# Alicante airport pick up?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me whether it's possible to get to the pick up point in the van to collect a passenger?

Thanks in advance, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No idea Alan, but where do the buses pick up?

That sounds like a safe bet to me?

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes no problem,but you will not be able to park and leave the van,only wait 10 mins or so.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Picked up*



hogan said:


> Yes no problem,but you will not be able to park and leave the van,only wait 10 mins or so.


Hello Alan.

Yes you can drop off and collect outside Alicante Airport (well I have in both our motorhomes).

As stated, you will not be able to stop for long.

Dropping off is easy enough. If you are collecting, I get the people to wait outside the main Taxi rank at arrivals. But I ask them to call me when they are there, waiting and ready.

I have to go to work now. If I get chance later I will point it out on a map.

Trev.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, Alan.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

In case anyone needs to know, Milan Malpensa's a doddle.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Flew back from there this morning and was checking this out in I may need to do it... Dropping off is easy, when you follow the signs in and go up the ramp.. Buses go to the right and there are 2 lanes over on the left for cars, Like always everyone was dropping off straight away as soon as they could. The far end of the drop off was deserted and you would have ample space there. No height restrictions at all.. You could always arrange for your incominmg passengers to meet you there as well, would even save them going downstairs on arrival.

If you want a trial run I'll be arriving back Saturday morning :wink: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tonka. I would offer but I am in Vinaros, not heading down to Alicante for a couple more weeks.
Cheers, Alan.


----------

